# Sps-ipc-drives



## Markus (26 Oktober 2006)

hallo,

wer fährt alles auf die messe nach nürnberg?

die messe ist vom 28-30 november


letztes jahr haben sich einige forenbesucher dort getroffen, hoffe das wird in diesem jahr wieder so sein...

ich werde am dienstag und mittwoch dort sein.

wir treffen uns wieder am dienstag am stand von deltalogic.
da soll es bier und geile weiber geben...  


uhrzeit müssen wir noch besprechen, mein vorschlag wäre so um 10:00


mfg
markus


----------



## afk (26 Oktober 2006)

Ich hab den Besuch auch schon fest eingeplant, an welchem Tag weiß ich aber noch nicht. Wenn's klappt würde ich aber den Dienstag bevorzugen, schon allein wegen dem Treffen bei Deltalogic ... 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

alle Mitglieder/innen des Forums sind herzlich 
eingeladen: Besonders zum Forum-Frühstück,
zum Forum-Bier ( wer will auch gleichzeitig, da 
sind wir flexibel  ) und auch ganz allgemein.

Der Standplatz ist der selbe wie letztes Jahr
(Halle 7, Stand 7-149), aber Sie als Besucher 
haben jetzt mehr Platz, da unser Stand 4 m 
breiter ist. 

Für Eintrittskarten können Sie über unsere 
Webseite kostenlose Gutscheine anfordern.

Weitere Infos zur Messe auch hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=9947

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2006)

Ohhh

Grosses Augen bekomme 

Weiber, Bier und Essen und das alles auf Arbeitszeit.

JUHUU!!

Ich will auch


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2006)

Gebt mir doch mal ein paar tips, wie ich meinen Cheffe das schmackhaft machen kann das ich da unbedingt hin muss. Das es so eien bereicherung für unsere Firma währe.


Grüsse


----------



## Treser-Olt (28 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Ich denke Dienstag wäre gut.

gruss Olt


----------



## Balou (30 Oktober 2006)

Moin

Ja Dienstag wär gut.

Ich freue mich schon darauf mal die Jungs aus dem forum kennen zu lernen.

Auch das Frühstück klingt verlockend.

MfG Balou

P.S. Danke für die Kostenlose Eintrittskarte


----------



## Maxl (30 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!
Werd der Messe heuer auch wieder einen Besuch abstatten. Bei mir wirds voraussichtlich Mittwoch sein. Würde mich trotzdem freuen am Deltalogic-Stand willkommen zu sein.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Oktober 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Werd der Messe heuer auch wieder einen Besuch abstatten. Bei mir wirds voraussichtlich Mittwoch sein. Würde mich trotzdem freuen am Deltalogic-Stand willkommen zu sein.
> 
> mfg
> Maxl


Selbstverständlich freuen wir uns auch sehr über Besucher, die am Mittwoch   oder Donnerstag   kommen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 November 2006)

Die Resonanz ist ja momentan noch etwas dürftig. Da können wir uns fast des Bier sparen  Oder haben dieses Jahr nur so weing Zeit :?:


----------



## AndyPed (15 November 2006)

Hallo Rainer,
ich denke den meisten hier geht es wie mir.
Ich weiss diese Wochen noch nicht ob ich nächste Woche darf  .
Es ist bei uns so das wir das Haus ziemlich voll haben.
Hingehen müsst ich ja, da ich letztes Jahr nicht da war.
Mal schauen vielleicht klappt es ja.
Auf das Bier freue ich mich schon  .

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Seppl (15 November 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Da können wir uns fast des Bier *sparen*


 
tztz, *sparen*, ja so sind sie halt die Schwaben. Unsereins würde das Bier dann selber drinken, sofern das Gebräu den Namen *Bier* verdient. 

Prost.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 November 2006)

Seppl schrieb:


> tztz, *sparen*, ja so sind sie halt die Schwaben. Unsereins würde das Bier dann selber drinken, sofern das Gebräu den Namen *Bier* verdient.
> 
> Prost.


@Seppl
zu Deiner Beruhigung: was übrigbleibt *müssen* wir selber trinken. Allein schon aus diesem Grund werden wir nicht das schlechteste Bier mit zum Forumsfrühstück mitnehmen


----------



## HolleHonig (15 November 2006)

Hi, was für Bier gibts denn??


----------



## INST (15 November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

von wegen dürftige Resonanz. Wir kommen selbstverstädlich auch am Dienstag zum Frühstück. 

Bis dann und Gruß
Die INST


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 November 2006)

HolleHonig schrieb:


> Hi, was für Bier gibts denn??


nadierlich ois ausm schwobaländle :-D weidere infos folgad no rechdzeidig :-D


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 November 2006)

HolleHonig schrieb:


> Hi, was für Bier gibts denn??



Hallo,

unsere Frau Müller-Kugler (Vertriebsleitung) hat
http://www.gruibinger.de/biere/brunnenbier.php
vorgeschlagen und bei unserer firmeninternen
Bierprobe gab es keine Gegenstimmen.  

Was schließen wir daraus? Wie bei allen Fragen 
rund um die S7- und S5-Steuerungen kann man 
sich auch bei *Bierfragen* auf die Beratungskom-
petenz unseres Vertriebsteams voll verlassen :-D

Darauf sollten wir doch anstoßen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## HolleHonig (16 November 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:


> unsere Frau Müller-Kugler (Vertriebsleitung) hat
> http://www.gruibinger.de/biere/brunnenbier.php
> vorgeschlagen und bei unserer firmeninternen
> Bierprobe gab es keine Gegenstimmen.


ha no hoff i halt, dass am donnerstag au no was do isch :sm19:, ond ihr net scho vorher älles wegtronke hend :sm24:. 
schonscht komm i nemlich net. :s18:


----------



## kolbendosierer (16 November 2006)

Moin,

ich werd auch am Dienstag vorbei schauen. Da ich kein Bier drinke nehm ich meinen Chef mit 


so long


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2006)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich werd auch am Dienstag vorbei schauen. Da ich kein Bier drinke nehm ich meinen Chef mit
> 
> ...


Damit der das Bier trinkt . 
Aber für den Notfall haben wir auch Espresso, Cappuccino, Tee, Wasser, Saft (nicht von euch ) etc. dabei. Bis Dienstag dann :-D.


----------



## Question_mark (17 November 2006)

*Kein Hotel, kein Messebesuch...*

Hallo,

eigentlich hatte ich mich heute kurzfristig entschlossen, die Messe zu besuchen. (in der Zeit vom 27.11. - 29.11.2006). Dann habe ich eine Stunde versucht, ein Hotel für den Zeitraum zu buchen. Fehlanzeige, aber nicht ganz unerwartet, da ich mich doch sehr spät entschlossen habe. Wer also vielleicht für den o.a. Zeitraum irgendetwas arrangieren kann (z.B. wegen Rücktritt von der Buchung o. ä.), darf mich gerne per P.N. anschreiben, würde die Messe doch gerne besuchen.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Maxl (17 November 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Aber für den Notfall haben wir auch Espresso, Cappuccino, Tee, Wasser, Saft (nicht von euch ) etc. dabei.


Weißbier?  
Man ist ja schließlich in Bayern............................

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Question_mark (17 November 2006)

Hallo,



			
				maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Man ist ja schließlich in Bayern............................



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, findet die Messe im Frankenland statt, oder ???
Erzähl mal einem Franken, dass er eigentlich in Bayern lebt, Du wirst Dein blau-weisses Wunder erleben.    

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (17 November 2006)

*Einen Notarzt bitte, hier trinkt einer Cappucino...*

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für den Notfall haben wir auch Espresso, Cappuccino, Tee, Wasser, Saft (nicht von euch ) etc. dabei.



Naja, Rainer der Hinweis auf den Notfall spricht ja Bände. Du hast recht, normal ist das nicht  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> Man ist ja schließlich in Bayern............................


Aber wir sind Schwaben


----------



## Pontifex (18 November 2006)

Ich denke auch das ich am Mittwoch erscheinen werde.

hört sich ja alles sehr gut an.:sm24:


----------



## kolbendosierer (19 November 2006)

> Rainer HönleZitat:
> 
> Damit der das Bier trinkt .
> Aber für den Notfall haben wir auch Espresso, Cappuccino, Tee, Wasser, Saft (nicht von euch :sad etc. dabei. Bis Dienstag dann :grin:.


 


Irgendwas halt (außer Saft vielleicht). Und beim Überreichen bitte eine Produktbeschreibung von ACControl dazulegen, dann werd ich sagen:"Das is ja ein Zufall, das ist ja das Programm mit dem ich dir schon seit Wochen in den Ohren liege".

 OK?

Bis dann und ein schönen Sonntag noch.

Robert


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 November 2006)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich will es dann auch mal am Dienstag versuchen. Aber nur wenn mich meinKudne weglässt. Hab zur Zeit ne Baustelle in Aschaffenburg / Unterfranken!!!!!! <<< sehr wichtig.

Dann mal allen gute Reise


----------



## Question_mark (19 November 2006)

*Bin schon in den Startlöchern*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zur Zeit ne Baustelle in Aschaffenburg / Unterfranken!!!!!! <<< sehr wichtig.



Und ich glaube, ich kenne sogar den Kunden !!!!
Ist ja nicht mehr so weit von Nürnberg, wäre schön wenn Du Zeit für den Messebesuch finden würdest. Ich werde am Dienstag bei Deltalogic aufschlagen, unser Admin war behilflich beim Hotelzimmer und konnte eine Lösung für mich finden. Nochmals Dank an Markus.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## HolleHonig (22 November 2006)

@ Deltalogic
Ich hab da mal ne Frage: 
Führt ihr auf der SPS-Messe auch das Accontrol S7 vor?
Im Speziellen würde mich die "CPU-Kopplung" interessieren.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 November 2006)

Wir haben ACCONtrol sicher dabei und können auch einiges dazu sagen. Die CPU-Kopplung ist ja schließlich *eines* unserer Messhochlichter (oder neudeutsch: Messehighlights) . Darüber hinaus gibt es natürlich eine Demoversion, damit sicher jeder selbst ein Bild machen kann.


----------



## orishas (22 November 2006)

Servus,

ich bin zwar erst seit gestern hier dabei, aber zufällig auch Dienstags auf der Messe und zufällig muß ich auch mal bei Deltlogic vorbei schauen. Also bin ich schon gespnnt wer da alles anzutreffen sein wird.

Also dann bis nächste Woche jungs

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 November 2006)

orishas schrieb:


> Also dann bis nächste Woche jungs


Nicht erschrecken: bei uns gibt es auch Mädels


----------



## Raydien (22 November 2006)

<schlechz> woO? aber doch nicht hier im Forum oder? das sind hier doch noch Männerfragen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 November 2006)

Raydien schrieb:


> <schlechz> woO? aber doch nicht hier im Forum oder? das sind hier doch noch Männerfragen


Halle 7 Stand 7-149 wie letztes Jahr, wo sonst?


----------



## Rayk (22 November 2006)

Hallo,
kann Accontrol S7 nun schon mit dem CP5611?  Komme evtl. Dienstag zur Messe.
Gruß Rayk


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 November 2006)

Für die Peripherieanbindung haben wir alternative Karten im Programm. Dort ist die (Treiber-)Schnittstelle wenigstens offengelegt.


----------



## Daisy (22 November 2006)

Raydien schrieb:


> <schlechz> woO? aber doch nicht hier im Forum oder? das sind hier doch noch Männerfragen


 
Haben wir hier denn keine Gleichstellungsbeauftragte im Forum? 



deltalogic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> unsere Frau Müller-Kugler (Vertriebsleitung) hat
> http://www.gruibinger.de/biere/brunnenbier.php
> ...


 
Na also, immerhin hat die Chefin für Euch das Bier ausgesucht!


----------



## Question_mark (22 November 2006)

*Ich will auch gleichberechtigt sein*

Hallo,



			
				Daisy schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir hier denn keine Gleichstellungsbeauftragte im Forum?



Zuerst müssen wir dafür sorgen, dass Männer endlich gleichberechtigt werden. Ich hoffe, dass endlich in den Verwaltungen, Firmen, Institutionen und Behörden entsprechende Quotenregelungen erstellt werden und ich dort als Gleichstellungsbeauftragter endlich bei guten Bezügen und Pensionsberechtigung keine sinnvolle Arbeit mehr leisten darf, brauch oder muss.   

Obwohl, die Gleichberechtigung der Männer kann nicht  mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. Wenn ich meine Plautze so ansehe, bin ich bestimmt schwanger  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (22 November 2006)

*Irrtum*

Hallo,



			
				Daisy schrieb:
			
		

> Na also, immerhin hat die Chefin für Euch das Bier ausgesucht



Nicht böse sein aber ich hab da mal in Anspielung auf Dein Zitat ein anderes Zitat etwas abgeändert : "Und ewig irrt das Weib"   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 November 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wir haben ACCONtrol sicher dabei und können auch einiges dazu sagen. Die CPU-Kopplung ist ja schließlich *eines* unserer Messhochlichter (oder neudeutsch: Messehighlights) . Darüber hinaus gibt es natürlich eine Demoversion, damit sicher jeder selbst ein Bild machen kann.



Hallo,

langsam stellen wir da Bier kalt.

Die Neuheiten stehen jetzt bei Werbung und Produktneuheiten.

Hier ein kleiner Ausblick auf unseren Stand 2006:





Sie finden uns an der selben Stelle wie 2005.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Zottel (24 November 2006)

Wer "Messehighlights" mit "Messehochlichter" rückübersetzt, hat sich offenbar so sehr an den englisschen Ausdruck gewöhnt, daß er darüber die guten alten deutschen Worte  "Schlaglichter" und "Glanzlichter" vergessen hat... 
Deshalb diese Erinnerung.


----------



## maxi (24 November 2006)

Ich komme nun warscheilich auch auf der Messe vorbei.
Habe allerdings meinen Cheff dabei. Der ist recht in ordnung. Allerings mus sich ann halt etwas Förmlich bleiben und kann mich nicht von Stand zu Stand saufen *grins frech*

Grüsse euch


----------



## Ralle (24 November 2006)

@maxi

Gib in doch in der Krabbelstube ab.


----------



## Markus (24 November 2006)

@zottel
kommst du auch wieder?


@maxi
sag du musst aufs klo, lauf weg und mach dein handy aus.
es ist sehr schwer jemanden auf einer solchen messe wiederzufinden...


----------



## Raydien (24 November 2006)

*schnief* ich kann nicht, mein Cheff will mich im diesem Zeitraum mit nem PG einsperren


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 November 2006)

Zottel schrieb:


> Wer "Messehighlights" mit "Messehochlichter" rückübersetzt, hat sich offenbar so sehr an den englisschen Ausdruck gewöhnt, daß er darüber die guten alten deutschen Worte  "Schlaglichter" und "Glanzlichter" vergessen hat...
> Deshalb diese Erinnerung.


Hallo Zottel, 
mein Freund Bill hat in seinem Thesaurus folgende Vorschläge für Highlight:
- Gipfelpunkt
- Glanzpunkt
- Höhepunkt
- Krönung (war die nicht von Jacobs?)
- Orgasmus 
- Spitze
- Spitzenleistung

und jetzt mal in meinem Kontext:
- Messegipfelpunkt
- Messeglanzpunkt
- Messehöhepunkt
- Messekrönung
- Messeorgasmus
- Messespitze
- Messespitzenleistung

Ich hoffe, die Frauenbeauftrage toleriert da auch


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 November 2006)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Obwohl, die Gleichberechtigung der Männer kann nicht  mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. Wenn ich meine Plautze so ansehe, bin ich bestimmt schwanger


Da sag ich immer "Ich glaub es wird ein Elefant, denn der Rüssel schaut schon raus"


----------



## Maxl (24 November 2006)

Werde am Mittwoch vorbeischauen. Werd wohl auch versuchen müssen, mich von meiner Gruppe (ca. 20 Leute) loszureißen  

mfg
Maxl


PS: Da wir gerade bei Synonymen sind, das gute alte Word hat auch das hier drauf...........


----------



## Question_mark (24 November 2006)

*Messeflachs*

Hallo,



			
				Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Gruppe (ca. 20 Leute) loszureißen



Boah Maxl, so viele Leute um auf Dich aufzupassen  

@Rainer

ROFL, aber einen Brotlaib kann ich mit dem Rüssel nicht in den Mund schieben. Mein Mund ist nicht gross genug.   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (24 November 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Messeorgasmus



Dann mal zurückübersetzt "exhibition climax", ich lieg gleich unterm Schreibtisch vor Lachen  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## MW (26 November 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Nicht erschrecken: bei uns gibt es auch Mädels


 
So muss das sein GUTES BIER und FRAUEN :s12: :s17:          Ein Traum !!!!!!!!

Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Dienstag auftauchen

Malsehn wie lange ich brauch um mit der Deutschen "Bimmel" Bahn aus dem Brandenburger Land dahin zukommen, ich glaub unter 3 Std. wird 
das nix :twisted: !!!


----------



## Maxl (26 November 2006)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Boah Maxl, so viele Leute um auf Dich aufzupassen


Tja, da merkt man dann doch hin und wieder, dass man den Kollegen nicht ganz egal ist.......


----------



## seeba (26 November 2006)

Komm am Donnerstag auch mal zur Messe, auch mit 20 Mann.


----------



## maxi (26 November 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> @zottel
> kommst du auch wieder?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mein Cheff ist absolut Messeerprobt und findet ein jeden.
Wir sind auf allen grossen Automotive die Rang und Namen hat beruflich vertreten.


----------



## Ralle (26 November 2006)

@maxi

Ja, mach doch auf dem Klo neu Maske. (wie Seeba ).

PS: Kann leider gar nicht, mich schickt man in die entgegengesetzte Richtung . Dabei wollte ich mir mal den Ethernet-Adapter von Delta ansehen und vor allem nach einer Alternative zu WinCCFlex schauen, das mach ich nicht mehr lange mit!


----------



## maxi (26 November 2006)

Ich denk mir auch manchmal, das mache ich nimmer lange mit.
Aber dann sidn wieder die cooeln Momente, spitzen Kollegen und super Aufträge.

Nur manchmal komme ich mir vor wie eine Ein Mann Arme, bzw ein Leutnat der mit paar Leuten die Festung erstürmen soll


----------



## Question_mark (26 November 2006)

*maxi will auf Messe, wie wird er seinen Boss los ???*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Cheff ist absolut Messeerprobt und findet ein jeden.



Dann beantrage doch am Deltalogic-Stand Asyl, es ist bestimmt noch ein Platz im Schrank mit den Katalogen für Dich frei. Und die Kollegen hier aus dem Forum reichen Dir auch bestimmt gelegentlich (wenn Du nicht quengelst)  gerne ein Brunnenbier durch die Schranktüre.  
Aber nicht auf die Prospekte verschütten...
Und wenn Du ganz freundlich anfragst, schenke ich Dir auch einen Flaschenöffner.    

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (26 November 2006)

*Einfach unbezahlbar ...*

Hallo,



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> schenke ich Dir auch einen Flaschenöffner.



Aber wenn ich gerade so darüber nachdenke, 27 Tschechische Kronen wären doch ein angemessener Preis für den Flaschenöffner , oder ???    
Manchmal ist der sogar unbezahlbar...

Gruss

Question_mark


Edit : Ach die liebe Rechtschreibung...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 November 2006)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ... Brunnenbier durch die Schranktüre.
> Aber nicht auf die Prospekte verschütten...
> Und wenn Du ganz freundlich anfragst, schenke ich Dir auch einen Flaschenöffner.



Mhh, ich glaube wir suchen gerade noch jemand 
zum Luftballons aufblasen ...  

@maxi, Du bist hoffentlich Nichtraucher 

Nach 100 Luftballons gibt es dann ein Bier. 

Hat übrigens den Vorteil, man kann es mit
einer Hand ohne Werkzeug öffnen   :







Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 November 2006)

Guten Morgen,
so, jetzt ist gleich Abfahrt. Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns im Laufe der drei Tage.


----------



## maxi (28 November 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Mhh, ich glaube wir suchen gerade noch jemand
> zum Luftballons aufblasen ...
> 
> @maxi, Du bist hoffentlich Nichtraucher
> ...


 
Du bist gut,

ich brauch pro Luftballon ein Bier!


----------



## Oberchefe (28 November 2006)

Ein Lob auf die Frau Müller-Kugler, das Bier hat geschmeckt, auch wenn der Kühlschrank zu klein war für die Flaschen in Erwachsenen-Größe (Bildmitte)


----------



## DEGO (30 November 2006)

Wäre auch gerne gekommen um endlich mal ein paar persönlich kennen zu lernen, alleine wegen der kostenlosen ACCON-S7-Backup/Restore Version hätte sich die Messe ja schon gelohnt ;-)
Musste aber  bei einer Inbetriebnahme einen Kollegen ersetzen und daher nicht dabei :???:
Ich hoffe der Rest hatte Spass auf der IPC und einiges an neuerungen mitnehmen können.
gruss DEGO


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 November 2006)

DEGO schrieb:


> Wäre auch gerne gekommen um endlich mal ein paar persönlich kennen zu lernen, alleine wegen der kostenlosen ACCON-S7-Backup/Restore Version hätte sich die Messe ja schon gelohnt ;-)
> Musste aber  bei einer Inbetriebnahme einen Kollegen ersetzen und daher nicht dabei :???:
> Ich hoffe der Rest hatte Spass auf der IPC und einiges an neuerungen mitnehmen können.
> gruss DEGO



Hallo DEGO,

nach mehrfachem Wunsch und auch dem 
Hinweis, dass *allein der gute Wille* uns 
schon etwas wert sein sollte ... können 
Sie uns das Formular auch per Fax (oder Mail)
senden.

http://www.download.deltalogic.de/misc/sps2006aktion.zip

Bitte bis Montag, 04.12. 12:00 zusenden.

Und vielen Dank an alle, die uns besucht haben.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Balou (30 November 2006)

Mahlzeit,

ich wollt grad etwas Jammern weil ich nix von der kostenlosen ACCON-S7-Backup/Restore bekommen hab aber naja nun hab ich ja doch noch ne chance .

Nächstes mal müsst Ihr euch aber mal zu erkennen geben als Forum Mtglieder hab um 10 nich einen gesehen und da bin ich dann weiter .
aber Trotzdem besten Dank für die Eintrittskarte.
Naja beim nächsten mal evtl im Mai bei Markus.

MfG Balou


----------



## seeba (30 November 2006)

So, bin auch wieder zuhause. Blödes Busfahren da.  Danke für das Wasser, vertrag ja kein Bier. Hab ganz vergessen mich für die Eintrittskarten für die Klasse zu bedanken, tut mir leid. 

Liebe Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## maxi (1 Dezember 2006)

Das Pils war lecker 

Die haben sehr tolle Sachen bei Deltalogic und überall auf der MEsse waren die Luftballons zu sehen. 

Habe allgemein auf der Messe ein paar Sachen zu allgemeinen Projekten gefunden und haben haben auch einen Schritmotren HErsteller für unser 1000 - 4000 Stepepr gefunden 

Grüsse


----------



## Question_mark (2 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> und überall auf der MEsse waren die Luftballons zu sehen.



Hast Du eigentlich nur an die Hallendecke geguckt ??? 
Dann sind Dir doch die wirklichen Schönheiten der Messe entgangen  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (2 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Balou schrieb:
			
		

> hab um 10 nich einen gesehen und da bin ich dann weiter



Da hast Du mein markantes Profil doch glatt übersehen !!!
Aber ich bin ja auch "nich einen"  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (2 Dezember 2006)

hallo,

joachim und ich waren dienstag und mittwoch da.
dienstag morgen um 10:00 haben wir nicht geschafft.

das nächste mal sollten wir vieleicht ein weiteres treffen gegen nachmittag planen wenn auch wirklich allen da sind.

wenn man hier so liest waren doch einigen da, aber es ist alles an einander vorbeigelaufen...

ich habe zwischendurch mal "kolbendosierer" getroffen, wir haben uns aber vermutlich auch nur erkannt weil wir uns vom treffen im mai bei mir kannten.

ansonsten war da noch "question mark" mit dem wir uns bis mittwoch morgen um 5 von der hotelbar über die wohl übelste diskothek in ganz nürnberg (won) bis zuletzt zur minibar im zimmer duchgesoffen haben...

das treffen im mai wird wieder stattfinden, den termin werden wir in einem anderen topic später besprechen.

@deltalogic
danke für den freundlichen empfang am stand und gruß an alle...
das mit der kleinen flasche ist am mittwoch dann nichts mehr geworden, hat aber bestimmt nichts mit der orgie von dienstag auf mittwoch zu tun gehabt... 

war von euch am mittwoch noch wer in der "rockfabrik"?
eure mädels wollten da noch hin, wäre mir auch wesentlich lieber als das "won" gewesen, hatte aber nich geöffnet...


----------



## Question_mark (2 Dezember 2006)

*Nachlese*

Hallo,

und im übrigen möchte ich mich für die freundliche Begrüssung und Bewirtung durch das Team von Deltalogic vertreten durch
Herrn und Frau Hönle,
Herrn Bäuerle,
Herrn Kohler und weitere Mitarbeiter/innen hier recht herzlich bedanken.
Schade eigentlich nur, dass sich am Dienstag so gegen 10.00 Uhr nicht so wirklich viele Forumsteilnehmer eingefunden haben  
Ok, der Verkehr am Dienstag um Erlangen/Nürnberg war wirklich nicht sehr flüssig. Von Hotel in Würzburg bis zum Messestand von Deltalogic habe ich auch weit über 2 Stunden gebraucht, aber ich bin halt früh genug losgefahren.
Die 3 Liter Magnum-Flasche konnte ich am Dienstag wegen Besuche an weiteren Messeständen leider nicht in Angriff nehmen. Meine Wenigkeit, Markus, sein Cousin und MarkusM haben uns aber sogleich am Dienstagabend dieser Herausforderung angenommen und diese Aufgabe gleich in mehrfacher Hinsicht bewältigt. Allerdings bin ich dann doch erst am späten Mittwochnachmittag nach Hause gefahren, der Promillepegel musste erst mal durch Mittagessen und viel Mineralwasser heruntergefahren werden  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> das nächste mal sollten wir vieleicht ein weiteres treffen gegen nachmittag planen wenn auch wirklich allen da sind.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

mit Rainer habe ich darüber auch schon geredet,
die Leute kamen ja an verschiedenen Tagen und 
zu verschiedenen Uhrzeiten.

Ein Nachmittagstermin wäre schon überlegenswert,
also zuerst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen.

Vielleicht wäre auch ein Erkennungszeichen 
denkbar (Button, Käppi, einheitliche Krawatte  ),
das SPS-Forum hatte doch mal ein Logo 

Wir haben jetzt ja gute 11 Monate zeit.



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> @deltalogic
> war von euch am mittwoch noch wer in der "rockfabrik"?
> eure mädels wollten da noch hin, wäre mir auch wesentlich lieber als das "won" gewesen, hatte aber nich geöffnet...



Die Frage habe ich an die Mädels weitergegeben ...

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## seeba (2 Dezember 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit Rainer habe ich darüber auch schon geredet,
> die Leute kamen ja an verschiedenen Tagen und
> ...



Oder die hängen sich einfach alle ihre Karte um.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Dezember 2006)

seeba schrieb:


> Oder die hängen sich einfach alle ihre Karte um.


Das Problem ist nur, dass wir die Karten nicht ausschließlich an Forums-Mitglieder verteilen. Ich wäre auch für ein eindeutiges Erkennungszeichen als Forumsmitglied. Button wäre hier wirklich nicht schlecht. Obwohl, dann muss Zottel zwei tragen


----------



## seeba (2 Dezember 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass wir die Karten nicht ausschließlich an Forums-Mitglieder verteilen. Ich wäre auch für ein eindeutiges Erkennungszeichen als Forumsmitglied. Button wäre hier wirklich nicht schlecht. Obwohl, dann muss Zottel zwei tragen



Es ging doch um den Namen darauf, aber es kennt ja auch nicht jeder von jedem den vollen Namen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Dezember 2006)

seeba schrieb:


> Es ging doch um den Namen darauf, aber es kennt ja auch nicht jeder von jedem den vollen Namen.


Bei mir stimmt das zufällig (oder absichtlich) überein. Aber wer weiß schon, welcher bürgerliche Name sich z.B. hinter Zottel, question mark usw. verbirgt?


----------



## seeba (2 Dezember 2006)

Na dann schreibt sich jeder seinen Forums-Namen groß auf die Stirn.


----------



## Balou (2 Dezember 2006)

:-D Ich bin dafür das Markus uns aus seinen Werbeeinnahmen Shirts macht wo SPS Forum drauf steht :-D 

Das mit dem Namen auf der Stirn sollten wir lassen Elektriker haben allgemein ja nen schlechten RUF aber dann denken die LEUTE wir drehen durch.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Dezember 2006)

Balou schrieb:


> :-D Ich bin dafür das Markus uns aus seinen Werbeeinnahmen Shirts macht wo SPS Forum drauf steht :-D


Das mit den Shirts ist sicher brauchbar für das Forum-Treffen im Mai. Aber Ende November ist es mir im Shirt schon etwas zu frisch


----------



## Maxl (2 Dezember 2006)

Balou schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das Markus uns aus seinen Werbeeinnahmen Shirts macht wo SPS Forum drauf steht


Also ich wäre durchaus auch bereit, einen allfälligen Unkostenbeitrag für mein Forum-Shirt zu leisten.
Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass ich auch nächstes Jahr wieder am Mittwoch auf der Messe sein werden - also nix mit Dienstag 10 Uhr


@Rainer_Hönle
Danke für den netten Empfang. Das Bier war echt gut - wenn auch ein wenig stressig . Ich hoffe, der Kollege (dessen Namen ich mir nicht gemerkt hab) war nicht böse, dass ich nach dem Chef verlangt hab 


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Question_mark (2 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Balou schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dafür das Markus uns aus seinen Werbeeinnahmen Shirts macht wo SPS Forum drauf steht



Ich glaube, Du überschätzt die Werbeeinahmen da etwas .... 
Aber wenn man den Bindestrich bei sps-forum weglässt, werden die T-Shirts vielleicht etwas billiger ....
Dann noch ein paar Kommas weglassen, und man kriegt die umsonst.



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Ende November ist es mir im Shirt schon etwas zu frisch



Kein Problem, man kann ja einen Pullover drüberziehen   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Balou (3 Dezember 2006)

> Ich glaube, Du überschätzt die Werbeeinahmen da etwas ....


 
Irgendwo stand was von wegen bis in den Morgen gefeiert also scheint ja Geld da zu sein  

Na mal im ernst das mit den Werbeeinnahmen war eigentlich mehr Ironisch gemeint.

Ich bin auch dafür das jeder sein Shirt selber zahlt wenn man sowas macht.

Schönen Sonntag noch

MfG Balou


----------



## HolleHonig (5 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Herr Hönle,
ich möchte mich auch noch für das lecker Bier und den netten Empfang am Messestand bedanken.

@all:
So ein Forum T-Shirt wäre doch ne feine Sache. Und die paar Euro fuffzig wird doch wohl jeder noch erübrigen können.
Hat sich eigentlich schonmal jemand gedanken zum Design gemacht?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Dezember 2006)

Freut mich, wenn es gefallen und geschmeckt hat.

Zum Thema Identifizierung: Ich persönlich finde T-Shirts ok, halte dennoch Buttons für besser. Diese sind witterungsunabhängig und können immer irgendwo "außen" gut sichtbar angebracht werden. Wir könnten ja dazu eine Umfrage starten  
Was sollte denn als Logo bzw. Erkennungszeichen auf dem T-Shirt oder Button sein?


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 Dezember 2006)

KOP-Programmierer   


Auch ich bedanke mich für den netten Empfang am Di.


Robert


----------



## seeba (6 Dezember 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Freut mich, wenn es gefallen und geschmeckt hat.
> 
> Zum Thema Identifizierung: Ich persönlich finde T-Shirts ok, halte dennoch Buttons für besser. Diese sind witterungsunabhängig und können immer irgendwo "außen" gut sichtbar angebracht werden. Wir könnten ja dazu eine Umfrage starten
> Was sollte denn als Logo bzw. Erkennungszeichen auf dem T-Shirt oder Button sein?


Und ich will Polo-Shirts!


----------

